# Checking out a SuperSure indestructible target from RayShot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The targets from RayShot are very good... they're about the same diameter as a golf ball and seem like they'll last for ever.

I could bore you to death with a lot of words but why do that when a video works much better!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What is great the target will return to a non dented surface because it is designed to have bullets shot through the material and then self heal the hole.

These are the same material of the spinner targets that can be purchased at Walmart. Wherein, those can be cut down to size. In fact any good self healing target material should be able to be used.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very accurate shooting Bill,and them targets are awesome does the amno riccocet in any way? Do the balls loose all momentum?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Double post Damn cell


----------

